# Schengen VISA application



## Mamotsie (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I am from South Africa and I will be here in Dubai till the 2nd of April. I left S.A in December and I couldn't apply for a Schengen VISA as a result of the 3 month rule (trip to Europe is only in Mid -April). 

I see on the VFS visa website it says an applicant must also submit a residence VISA. I do not have this as I am only in the country for 90 days. 

With my VISA application can I include my service VISA, transit visa as well as a letter explaining that I was not able to apply for a VISA back home (for the above reasons). 

Everything has been booked- hotels, accommodation etc. I have sponsorship letters etc.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Most countries require you to apply from your usual place of residence so bad move traveling or even booking flights before you actually had a visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

most embassies in the UAE won't give a visa to nonresidents, with the exception of Iranians applying for US visas


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

You better fly to South Africa, and hand in your visa application there. I think for embassies the problem is, that without residence permit, they can not be sure that you will be allowed to return after your trip and otherwise probably reject the application. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

You could try and contact the embassy of the country that is your main destination (as that is where you will have to apply) in Dubai. They could allow you to repy though they would have no obligation to do so. 


Failing that, apply back in SA. The embassy in SA may have an appointment system in place so best to check their website or contact them (and ask for an appointment early april). If your application is complete, then processing of the visa should take 15 calendar days at most (being the absolute maximum), so you might be able to get the visa just before your departure. Assuming ofcourse that your application is complete, does not raise questions and you meet all the requirements.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

All the VFS Schengen visa websites clearly state that applicants must be UAE residents or nationals. Providing a photocopy of a UAE residence visa is a requirement. 
I would highly recommend you fly back to SA a week early and lodge an application there. If your application package is complete, you will receive the visa without delays. If you apply in Dubai without being a resident, the visa office will probably not accept your application (bear in mind you apply at an outsourced third-party visa office, not on the embassy/consulate premises itself)
The only way round this would be to contact an embassy/consulate and see if you can get an exemption.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I did some research, their Visa Code states clearly "Article 6

Consular territorial competence

1. An application shall be examined and decided on by the consulate of the competent Member State in whose jurisdiction the applicant legally resides."

Guess that's why the wish to have the residence permit!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have about five different nationalities working for me - they all have to go to their home countries to apply for a visa to visit the UK, which is a real pain, particularly as it increases our project costs with the extra time it takes.

Not a lot we have been able to do though.


----------

